# Washington, DC KB meetup is over! PICTURES POSTED



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I will be in Washington, DC in early November.  Telracs (Scarlet) is planning to come down for the weekend, and it is possible that other KB "celebrities" will come in from out of town. We'd like to link up with other KB members who live in the area, or can arrange to be in town for a day. Scarlet will be available in the afternoon or early evening of November 9 (Saturday) or most of the day on November 10th. As a minimum, hopefully we can meet someplace with food available for a variety of tastes, and have a long meal together as we did about a year ago. It will need to be someplace accessible from the touristy part of DC, and with close access to the Metro. I'd suggest meeting in Union Station like we did last time.

Any preferences, or more likely "no can dos" for time and day? If there is enough interest to go and do something as a group before or after, I am open to the idea.  This is early, so we have time to plan and figure things out. But if you live in that area, please keep that weekend open!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got nothing _specific_ planned right now; weekends generally are NOT as good for me because of family/church stuff that I'm sort of committed to by default.  And my brother's theatre group is doing _Evita_ a couple of weekends in November; we generally go up with friends and which weekend depends more on their schedule than ours. But, if I can make it I will!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will put that time period on the calendar.
Like Ann my weekends are actually less available than the weekdays.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's Veteran's Day weekend...I may be doing a "Quilter's Quest" that weekend (driving to all the local quilt shops).  But should be available in the evening.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

unfortunately, because of my sister's schedule, I can't get down until Saturday and have to return mid day Monday....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I hope to be there, but won't fully commit until I know dates and times, then decide if I want/need to take a vacation day, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, well if the Nog is coming. . . . . I'll have to make a much bigger effort.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just for nostalgia, and perhaps to tempt the undecided, here is a link to where photos from the 2011 meetup started. There's other discussion earlier in the thread, but these are the first people photos!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89461.msg1413935.html#msg1413935

I was thinking this was November 2012, but it seems to have been in 2011.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As mentioned, next week I will be in DC, including the following weekend. Bad news is that scarlet is playing hooky.    (unless something has changed that I've not heard of). I'm not sure about anyone else from out of town. I could probably meet anytime from thursday through Sunday (I fly home on the 11th). A discussion of who can be there and when to meet seems in order, if this is going to come off! I will be on vacation and have a lot of flexibility, so I should be able to defer to those who actually have responsibilities....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Either Thursday or Friday would be better for me -- during the day.  Got things scheduled already for the weekend days. That would be the 7th or the 8th.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am with Ann - the weekdays are actually better for me than the weekend.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If I were going to make it, it would have to be the weekend, and the logistics even for that would be rather cumbersome (especially without telracs to keep me company on the train), so you'd best not count on me.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw, man...  Just as I was getting excited to FINALLY meet up with some KB people in DC, the dates don't match up.  I'm not going to be in DC until 12th or 13th at the earliest.  I MIGHT be able make it on the 11th, but that's a slim chance as it's highly likely that I will be in Baltimore visiting my cousin and her family.  

Tris


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If we want to do this, my suggestion is Friday lunchtime. I'd recommend either Union Station or the Old post office building but I am open to other suggestions.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So that is this Friday, the 8th.
Noonish at (perhaps) Union Station?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Claw, thanks for reminding me about this!  I thought you wouldn't be in DC until later in the month.

Is Friday noonish in DC a done deal?  I could do that.....  might have to leave by 2.15ish unless I can get someone to pick up the Kiddo from school.

If Claw is going to be in town for the weekend as well, can't telracs and Nog come down on Saturday for Meetup Part Two?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Is Friday noonish in DC a done deal? I could do that..... might have to leave by 2.15ish unless I can get someone to pick up the Kiddo from school.
> 
> If Claw is going to be in town for the weekend as well, can't telracs and Nog come down on Saturday for Meetup Part Two?


I'll be there Friday at lunch as long as at least a couple of kbers will be there. Geoff, Ann, can y'all make it Frida? Anyone else?

I could do volume two Saturday or Sunday if we get some new arrivals!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Claw, thanks for reminding me about this! I thought you wouldn't be in DC until later in the month.
> 
> Is Friday noonish in DC a done deal? I could do that..... might have to leave by 2.15ish unless I can get someone to pick up the Kiddo from school.
> 
> If Claw is going to be in town for the weekend as well, can't telracs and Nog come down on Saturday for Meetup Part Two?


sorry, no, once "someone" had said they weren't coming in from the west, i told the family i wasn't going to DC and we are going to the Bronx Zoo (my niece's husband got us free passes)

so, it's all crebel's fault, not mine!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

telracs said:


> sorry, no, once "someone" had said they weren't coming in from the west, i told the family i wasn't going to DC and we are going to the Bronx Zoo (my niece's husband got us free passes)
> 
> so, it's all crebel's fault, not mine!


And I don't want to ride the train all the way there and back by myself, so it's all crebel's fault.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

sigh... 

I hereby shift blame to DS and DIL for their timing in producing my new granddaughter and _making_ me the babysitting Gma.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> sigh...
> 
> I hereby shift blame to DS and DIL for their timing in producing my new granddaughter and _making_ me the babysitting Gma.


deal, let's blame them. but not the baby, she's cute. or at least so i hear, since we haven't actually seen pictures of her....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> And I don't want to ride the train all the way there and back by myself,


but... but... that's what Kindles are for!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> but... but... that's what Kindles are for!


I spent a year riding trains to/from work and found that I don't enjoy reading on trains.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like I should be able to make it. . .please confirm time and place.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I should be able to make it....noonish Union Station?

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I recommend noon Friday Union Station, as discussed. If a local could suggest exact meeting spot, that would be good. Glad some mods can make it!   but now we have to behave with decorum, darn it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I recommend noon Friday Union Station, as discussed. If a local could suggest exact meeting spot, that would be good. Glad some mods can make it!  but now we have to behave with decorum, darn it!


That's right, no personal attacks. 

I don't hang out at Union Station except with y'all...so can't say I can think of any place in particular.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'd recommend somewhere downstairs in the food court, folks.....

and crebel and i request you don't talk bad about us because we're not there.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Or maybe across the street in that Irish-pub-type-place where we met once before?  Anybody remember what that was called?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Or maybe across the street in that Irish-pub-type-place where we met once before? Anybody remember what that was called?


the phoenix?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the hotel is the phoenix park.

the restaurant is called the dubliner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> and crebel and i request you don't talk bad about us because we're not there.


If you're not there, you're fair game. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you're not there, you're fair game.
> 
> Betsy


my evil overlord will defend me.

or else....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you're not there, you're fair game.
> 
> Betsy





Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's right, no personal attacks.
> 
> Betsy


  Wish I could join you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll be at union station at or before noon tomorrow....do we have an official meeting spot?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't there a book store right there? Would that be the easiest place?  Or . . . was it a Borders and is now closed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Isn't there a book store right there? Would that be the easiest place? Or . . . was it a Borders and is now closed.


Half right...it appears to be a B&N which is now closed....
http://www.librarything.com/venue/24461/Barnes-Noble-Booksellers-Union-Station

I don't see any obvious bookstores on the Union Station website. There is a Hudson's!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm finding a Hudson News near Gate C and a Hudson News near the Food Court.  Since I don't know where Gate C is, those may actually be the same store. 

So, in case there are two, the HN near the food court?  At noon?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm finding a Hudson News near Gate C and a Hudson News near the Food Court. Since I don't know where Gate C is, those may actually be the same store.
> 
> So, in case there are two, the HN near the food court? At noon?


Works for me!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So who can make it?  Betsy?  Ann?  Geoff?  Who else?  Just so we know who to look for....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's definitely more than one Hudson's. As I recall they're really just small news kiosk type places.

Meeting at the Food Court is Fine, but the Hudson's on that level is actually in the hallway connecting it to the Metro area. . .not really central. It's number 131 on this map:

http://www.unionstationdc.com/mimages/UnionStationDirectoryMap.pdf

Still, it's not a HUGE area, so we'll figure it out. 

My plan is to park at the church around 11:30 and travel by Metro and foot from there. No idea how long that will take.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My plan is to park at the church around 11:30 and travel by Metro and foot from there. No idea how long that will take.


http://www.wmata.com/rider_tools/tripplanner/

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You take the fun out of _everything!_


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My plan is to park at the church around 11:30 and travel by Metro and foot from there. No idea how long that will take.


I'm driving right by there on 395 (because I'm being lazy and parking in the Union Station garage), want me to stop and pick you up?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I plan on being there around noon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm near the White House and headed for Union Station....see y'all soon!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leaving the house now. ETA noon-ish.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I. Can't find the Hudson place, standing by the Best Buy kiosk where we took group photo two years ago! It is by Johnny Rocket, if that helps. 

Betsy found the Hudson place, we Are there at the end of the food court!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

WooHoo!  Have fun everybody.  First person to post a meet-up picture gets extra brownie points!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How's this?










Claw and Susan

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff










Ann










Claw

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Great photos!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Taken with my Fire HDX...


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I had to get mine here the old-fashioned way, via Photobucket.










Betsy's kinda fuzzy, sorry.










And so is Geoff. (Note to self: Check camera manual for possible causes....)










Claw with a rare smile. 
We declared the woman in the background to be an honorary KB member because she was reading one.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

When we started, the Kindles were still neatly arranged:










An hour later, the place was wall-to-wall Kindles....










... and I didn't even bring mine!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Everyone was cooperative about pictures except for Ann. I deleted 27 pictures of her blinking or suddenly looking away or talking with her hands and obscuring her face, and I _still_ couldn't get one of her actually looking at the camera.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

*"Hmmmm, which ones do I want to take home?"*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I despise having my picture taken, and generally refuse to pose.  You should know that by now. 

And, for the record, I took home 4 of them.  

The remarkable thing is that it was the same 4 I brought.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I despise having my picture taken, and generally refuse to pose. You should know that by now.


A challenge to any photographer....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!  Betsy wins the brownie points for first pics posted.  

Susan, good thing the woman in the background had a Kindle or you might have been kicked out for not bringing your own!  How wonderful to see a beloved K1 still anchoring the middle of the Kindle scrum.

And look at how svelte Claw and Geoff look!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Yay! Betsy wins the brownie points for first pics posted.
> 
> Susan, good thing the woman in the background had a Kindle or you might have been kicked out for not bringing your own! How wonderful to see a beloved K1 still anchoring the middle of the Kindle scrum.
> 
> And look at how svelte Claw and Geoff look!


Yeah. . . .they're half the men they used to be.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm back in my hotel room, gonna have to post these one at a time on my ipad, so here goes. This is the order they showed up on Photobucket, not some grand artistic design....



Here's Geoff with a scheming look....



Susan puts on a crocheting _knitting_ demo....



Hmm....Which Kindle should I use?



I had to post this one because of the recursion...that's a shot of me on Betsy's Fire) but the next shot is similar and better!



Happy face!



Another happy face!



Blurry happy face! I hadn't noticed the bonus happy face in the b/g.



And the mandatory Kindle Kluster!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pssst....Claw...."knitting" not "crocheting."


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pssst....Claw...."knitting" not "crocheting."


I (and the post) stand corrected! These posted as the default size photobucket selected, which is a little large, if a mod remember the html code to resize (I don't remember it, though I know there is one) and resize a bit smaller, I won't cry.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I (and the post) stand corrected! These posted as the default size photobucket selected, which is a little large, if a mod remember the html code to resize (I don't remember it, though I know there is one) and resize a bit smaller, I won't cry.


Just add a width or height attribute to the tag:


```
[IMG]http://example.com/photo.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Just add a width or height attribute to the tag:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Your sample code doesn't look like the link photobucket generated....I tried inserting the image width thing and just got the text of the image width added to my post on the preview. I'm not gonna worry about it...

We missed you today, wish you'd taken a train down!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, Photobucket makes the images a clickable link...

but NogDog's advice is correct. In the part that has the IMG tag, you'll put "width=600" or "height=600" in the first IMG tag, like this:

[nobbc][/nobbc]

I'll fix your images for you, Claw...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just to show you it can be done (you just have to hunt down that IMG tag amidst all the other gobbledygook): 



The Hooded Claw said:


> ...
> 
> 
> And the mandatory Kindle Kluster!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, Photobucket makes the images a clickable link...
> 
> but NogDog's advice is correct. In the part that has the IMG tag, you'll put "width=600" or "height=600" in the first IMG tag, like this:
> 
> ...


Go for it, and thanks. They'll be easier to view I suspect. Sorry I was too obtuse to figure it out myself!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> ...
> We missed you today, wish you'd taken a train down!


As unproductive as today was at work, I wish so, too -- though it's a wee bit more than just hopping on a train: probably all told about 4 hours one-way, getting to Newark via bus, cab or multiple NJT trains, then Amtrak down to DC.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . .they're half the men they used to be.


As Betsy pointed out, they unfortunately left their weight where we could find it. :-/


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> As unproductive as today was at work, I wish so, too -- though it's a wee bit more than just hopping on a train: probably all told about 4 hours one-way, getting to Newark via bus, cab or multiple NJT trains, then Amtrak down to DC.


We'll have to plan a meetup halfway between DC and NYC sometime. Philadelphia.... or maybe in summer at the beach in Delaware!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, here's one more. Panorama shot of everyone (but me). I'll let it stay larger....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

What fun! Thanks for sharing your photos. It's great to see what my KB friends look like!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I had to get mine here the old-fashioned way, via Photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How fun to read this thread from the beginning today! I wish I could have been there, but WA is a long way away! The biggest surprise picture to me was to find out that Hooded Claw is male, not female. How did I ever get that confused? Also, didn't anyone bother to ask the honorary KB member in the background what COWL pattern she is wearing?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> And the mandatory Kindle Kluster!


In this Kindle Kluster I see several Fires, the original K1, a couple of baby Kindles, and the original Touch. No Paperwhites on display? Or is that a PW with yellow tape at the top, over to the left?

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There is an interloper, my iPad Air is to the right of the K1,with book covers and a pop-up message showing. I am pretty sure Ann had a PW, not sure where it is in the Kluster.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> The biggest surprise picture to me was to find out that Hooded Claw is male, not female. How did I ever get that confused?


I am trying to come up with a good response to this, but words fail me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> In this Kindle Kluster I see several Fires, the original K1, a couple of baby Kindles, and the original Touch. No Paperwhites on display? Or is that a PW with yellow tape at the top, over to the left?
> 
> L


There are actually two PW2s in the pic, and no PW1s. Image repeated full size below to help. The PW2 on the left with the yellow sticky on the top is mine, with the date I last charged it for testing purposes until I've had it awhile. From left to right, top to bottom, more or less:
my PW2 (Amazon cover), my HDX7 (sleeve), my K1 (Oberon cover & DecalGirl Skin), my baby K (Amazon lighted cover), my Kindle Touch at top (3rd party cover), Claw's iPad Air that I tried to scoop up with my klutch of Kindles , Ann's HD8.9 (Amazon cover), Geoff's Fire (Oberon cover & DecalGirl skin), Ann's PW2 (Amazon cover), Ann's HDX7 (Amazon Origami cover) and Ann's baby K (Amazon lighted cover).

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, thanks. Ann's PW--the screen looked so blue, I thought it was something else--not sure what that would be but I didn't think it was a PW!

L


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Did anyone tell the honorary KB member in the background about KB?

Wish I could have made it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Another happy face!


Ann, how'd it taste?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Ann, how'd it taste?


LOL! It does look like she's taking a nibble...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Also, didn't anyone bother to ask the honorary KB member in the background what COWL pattern she is wearing?


NO, and I searched through the LionBrand site too to find something similar! The stitch pattern looks similar to that in their Brisbane scarf, and I guess you could do that a little wider and as a loop to form a cowl.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Ann, how'd it taste?


  I'm so glad someone else said it. I wanted to but figured I'd picked on Ann enough for one thread.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys are never going to get Ann in another meet-up picture if you keep it up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And they wonder why I don't like the 'picture time' part.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> NO, and I searched through the LionBrand site too to find something similar! The stitch pattern looks similar to that in their Brisbane scarf, and I guess you could do that a little wider and as a loop to form a cowl.


Susan, I just finished Silver Gin Fizz by Thea Colman, which is nice and squishy like the one in the photo.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

That's fantastic.  Great pics...


----------

